# Kurnell Friday 28th



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I'll be launching at Kurnell at around 5am tomorrow. Plan is to hit the hot water outlet for tailor/kingies then have a look outside for any bait balls/surface activity. Fallback option is drifting for flatties inside the bay.

Launch spot is 200m north of the oil wharf on Silver Beach Road. Anyone and everyone welcome to join... See ya


----------

